# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedada Mágica en Barcelona Domingo 18 Marzo

## Ricky Berlin

_¿Tienes problemas con tus rutinas?
¿No tienes público para practicar tus juegos?
¿Aún dudas si usar una Bicycle o una fournier?

¡Para de divagar y ven a la Quedada ya!
KDD´s de Barna,
The best Way to Learn_ 

*Video Promocional*

Hola Hola gente.

Para no cometer el mismo error que la última vez, hago ya el llamamiento para la Próxima Quedada Mágica en Barcelona.

De momento el lugar seguirá siendo el mismo pues es muy cómodo para reunirnos y realizar nuestros juegos… y además, aún no nos han echado!  :Wink1: 

* DOMINGO 18 DE MARZO
17:00 Delante del Zurich
17:30 Nos desplazaremos al Viena de la calle Pelayo*

Lo más importante. A partir de ahora decidiremos un tema para cada Quedada. Y para ésta el tema será…


*Discusión de rutinas y efectos para el concurso de Magiapotagia*

Es decir, que el tema principal de la quedada consistirá en mostrar al resto de compañeros qué rutinas vas a presentar. Así podremos discutir, mejorar, fusilar o desmantelar entre todos  :Wink1:  para ayudarte a ganar mejores puestos en tu categoría.

No te preocupes si no vas a presentarte al concurso! Pásate para ayudar a los jóvenes intrépidos que se presentan. Y no tengas vergüenza en mostrar tus rutinas. Esta va a ser una magnifica oportunidad de probar y valorar tus juegos para el concurso.


*Los intrepidos Magos que confirman su asistencia son:*
Rifaj*!*
Pujoman*!*
Esparza*!*
Quasi*!*
Nemesis y parienta*!* (no es por faltar Nemesis, pero si tu prefieres otro dia, pues que venga la parienta sola xD)


*Future*
Otros puntos a tratar es la decisión de temas para futuras quedadas y que propongáis otros lugares donde quedar, 

De momento pongo aquí varios temas de interés para futuras quedadas. Haremos encuestas y votaremos para elegir cual de los siguientes es el tema afortunado para una futura Quedada:

1.-Bricomagia, los Gadgets de los magos
2.-La magia mental; hay que introducirse en todo...no la magia es solo cartas!! (sesión mentalismo)
3.-Sin-Vergüenza ¿Cómo captar público en la calle?
4.-La baraja mnemónica; Aplicaciones para juegos sin baraja
5.-Del forzaje clásico a la rubia con escote de vértigo de la mesa de al lado 



Un saludo mágico   :Lol:  

PD: comentario para los moderadores. Creo que la mejor sección donde colgar las KDD´s es en "anuncios" pero como en este caso requiere "editar" el post inicial (para ir actualizando los últimos detalles de la KDD) lo cuelgo en "Cambalache - La biblia junto al calefón".

----------


## rifaj

Seguramente esta si venga :P
En unos dias te lo confirmo.

Nos vemos ^^ :mrgreen:

----------


## pujoman

YO VOY jeje

mentalismo!! jaja

esta no fallo porq no tngo ni examnes ni nada, no me presento al concurso...pero ayudar se me da muy bien.
ya me preparare algo jeje

saludos

----------


## rifaj

Te lo confirmo ya:
Si que vengo xdxd, esta tarde lo he preguntado y si que puedo venir.
Nos vemos pues ese dia :P

PD:No participo en el festival ni se si tendre tiempo de prepararme algo pues he estado muy ocupado estos dias, pero el solo hecho de estar una tarde con magos ya me hace ilusión pues solo os veo a vosotros xdxd.

----------


## esparza

Yo me apunto!

A ver si a esta se apunta más gente que en la del domingo pasado fuimos solo 5!

No sera por no avisar con suficiente antelación...

Dante también propuso como tema de una quedada la mnemónica.

saludos!

pd: necesito que me critiqueis la rutina del festival que tiene que mejorar muuuucho.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Ala, reeditado con las novedades y con *Video Promocional* y todo  :117:  Que nivel tenemos los de Barna

A medida que confirmeis vuestra asistencia, id diciendo que temas son los que más os interesan y/o proponed nuevos.

Un saludo!

----------


## rifaj

En mi nombre as puesto rifajf xdxd, si quieres dejarlo para crear ambiente dejalo xdxd.

----------


## esparza

propongo tema para una quedada:

*el forzaje clásico*

ahí queda eso

----------


## zarkov

> propongo tema para una quedada:
> 
> *el forzaje clásico*
> 
> ahí queda eso





> Dante también propuso como tema de una quedada la mnemónica.


No me extraña que no se animen mucho   :Lol:  .

----------


## pujoman

voto por la magia mental, hay que introducirse en todo...no la magia es solo cartas!! podriamos hacer 1 quedada sin cartas a ver que pasa jaja

saludos

----------


## esparza

> Iniciado por esparza
> 
> propongo tema para una quedada:
> 
> *el forzaje clásico*
> 
> ahí queda eso
> 
> 
> ...



Es una tapadera! El título real de la quedada sera "el forzaje clásico...a la rubia con escote de vértigo de la mesa de al lado"

----------


## Ricky Berlin

way way, esto va bien  :117: 

Bueno, cuando tenga unos 8-10 temas, abriré una encuesta en este post para tratar el tema de la KDD de Abril (anda, como la feria)

De mientras voy a sumergirme en mi libro de magia que este viernes tengo cena de empresa... y los pobres no saben lo que les viene encima xD

Ricky supergagman in Action xD

----------


## dante

Bueno... no propuse exactamente la baraja nemonica, sino el uso de la nemotecnia para otros juegos sin baraja. Pero todo es empezar por algo.

----------


## Némesis

Cago en la puñetera manía de quedar los domingos...
Al final me tendré que traer a la pareja...

----------


## dante

Alomejor harias bien   :Wink:

----------


## MagMinu

Riki yo me apunto como no también en esta quedade, Rifaj ya nos veremos

----------


## rifaj

Jeje ya ves, tengo ganas de veros ya.

----------


## MagMinu

sorry,   al final no puedo venir me coincide con un partido que **** mier**
ya nos veremos en la proxima y si me coincide con el partido tranquilos que vendré igual.
Ya nos veremos
Saludos

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Yagh... Bueno, lástima Quasi, pero seguro que os lo aplazan para otro dia (ehh, somos magos, vamos a concentrarnos todos a la de una... a la de dos... y a la de tres!!! CHAM!!! Aplazado!)

 :117:

----------


## rifaj

:(

----------


## esparza

A ver.. ¿dónde esta la gente de Barcelona y alrededores?

Los de Madrid tienen un hilo de 12 o 13 páginas y aquí han contestado 4 gatos! Somos unos sosos!

Hace mucho tiempo que se abrió el hilo, se ha avisado con mucha antelación y somos 4 o 5!!!!

Me voy a empadronar en Madrid y me agarraré un puente aereo en cada quedada que hagan. ¿Me aceptais y adoptais como nuevo paisano convertido?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

NAda, esparza! tu te quedas en barna  :117: 
Ya te regalare una bicycle para cada KDD  :Wink1: 

Bueno, visto que no hay más opiniones, voy a abrir el sistema de votación.

A votar: los temas para la KDD de abril.
Pasen y voten.
Y no olvideis de dar más opiniones

Un saludo

PD; algiuen sabe que pasa con varios productos de TiendaMagia que veo agotados??

----------


## _-Sergi-_

Hola, pues a mi me gustaría ir, pero creo que ese fin de semana estaré en la torre....    :Wink:   pero bueno, haber si puedo bajar antes y me paso por ahí. 
No creo que pueda prepararme nada, porque ahora estoy apunto de acabar los exámenes y lo único que me apetece luego es relajarme y dormir todo lo que no he dormido en estas semanas xDDD. En fin, diré algo a final de semana y espero ir que la penúltima estuvo muy bien!
Deeews!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Ostris pedrin. Me acaban de decir que ese finde tengo un Painball!!! con calçotada y too arj!!!!

Pero bueno, eso es a primera hora por la mñn... pero con la comida y tal llegare como pronto a las 20 a Barcelona!!!

aiaiaiaiai, que fallo. Bueno, igualmente hasta última hora no se decide nada. "lo importante es participar". Ale Gent! animaros!!!

----------


## Dante_Drums

no se si podré subir a barcelona para la de abril pero me encantaría, seguro que aprendería muchisimo

----------


## rifaj

Pero la kedada sigue en pie no??

Al final seremos 4 o 5...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Si si, la KDD sigue en pie... pero espero que vaya alguien  :Wink1:  Los que estais indecisos, comentarlo. Yo he de confirmar lo de Domingo. Sino, no podré ir. Pero bueno.

Un saludo Gent

----------


## shark

lo peor de los catalanes es.....que me quedais un poco lejos!!!  8-)

----------


## xlREDlx

Yo iré.   :Smile1:

----------


## iviro

No decia nada por la duda......Sigo con ella aún.
Por poco que pueda aunque solo sea un rato, pasaré
a saludaros.......
Saludos.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Bien bien, así me gusta, que os animeis.

Aún así, no entiendo la encuesta (y mira que la he hecho yo)

alguien me puede decir que categoria de magia es:

*Del forzaje clásico a la rubia con escote de vértigo de la mesa de al lado*

Es una sesion de ligue? de vision a traves de la ropa? tiene algo que ver con la magia?  :Wink1:

----------


## zarkov

Es fácil, con la cobertura de la extensión en las manos de las cartas por encima del escote, es muy sencillo realizar un vistazo del canalillo  :P  :P

----------


## ignoto

O sea, un año que las fallas las tenéis a huevo... y os montáis una quedada.
 :shock: 

Después soy yo el raro.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> O sea, un año que las fallas las tenéis a huevo... y os montáis una quedada.
>  :shock: 
> 
> Después soy yo el raro.


En Barcelona hay fallas?  :117: 

Bueno, que lo del domingo se me ha anulado asi que:

VOY VOY VOY VOY
(como no, friki me llaman)

----------


## Némesis

Una pregunta.

¿Se pueden traer "profanas"? ¿O cortaría demasiado el rollo?

----------


## esparza

> ¿Se pueden traer "profanas"? ¿O cortaría demasiado el rollo?


A mi me da igual, mientras vengas trae a quien quieras! 8-)

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Una pregunta.
> 
> ¿Se pueden traer "profanas"? ¿O cortaría demasiado el rollo?


Hombre, "van a salir juegos". Si es profano 100% "va a ver cosas". Pero por mi me da =, además así tendremos publico objetivo (porque entre nosotros nos machacamos los juegos)  :Wink1: 

Como dijo Jaku un dia (no se de donde lo sacó)

¿Cuantos magos hacen falta para cambiar una bombilla?
10
1 para cambiarla y 9 para criticarle su rutina y decir que la suya es mejor
 :Wink1:

----------


## pujoman

jeje pos alla nos veremos...yo no me he preparado na de na xdd, ya improvisare..es mas... no traere ni baraja ni nada asi sera mas divertido jeje

saludos

----------


## Némesis

No, creo que es mejor no venir acompañado.
No sé ni por qué lo he preguntado.

----------


## pujoman

:(  :(
gente no se si estare a tiempo a venir, tengo el telf de Ricky, si llego algun momento llamo, lo siento

PD: Problemas familiares
PDD:NO vayais a pnsar que no quiero quedar con vosotros... :twisted:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> :(  :(
> gente no se si estare a tiempo a venir, tengo el telf de Ricky, si llego algun momento llamo, lo siento
> 
> PD: Problemas familiares
> PDD:NO vayais a pnsar que no quiero quedar con vosotros... :twisted:


Ya claro
Sólo es valido si es por razones de mujeres, que quede claro.
Sino, tendreis un warning
despues un punto negro
y despues sereis expulsado de la SEI: Sociedad Esa de Ilusionados  :Wink1: 
Salve, os veo en 1h

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Ehh, que ha pasado? no iba a venir más gente.

Bueno, hemos sido los 6 de siempre, la cream de la cream  :Wink1:  me alegro que al menos hayamos alcanzado nuestro punto muerto, pero esto no puede continuar así. Si hay algo de las KDD´s que os desagrade, comentarlo plis

(si si, odiamos a Ricky, no queremos que venga)

Pues eso. Bien, el primer punto del dia es que queda nombrado Esparza como corresponsal de KDD, es decir, que se encargará de las fotos y resumenes que no hacemos de momento. Jeje

El segundo tema es que para la quedada de abril (que en breve abriré) el tema ganador es...
*Del forzaje clásico a la rubia con escote de vértigo de la mesa de al lado*

Pero voy a ser sincero, este tema ha ganado por culpa de la publicidad subliminal (la rubia con escote de vértigo) así que recibe 7 puntos de penalización, quedando empatado con "Bricomania".

Por lo tanto, el tema a tratar para la KDD de abril será:
*BRICOMANIA; gadgets de mago
FORZAJES; cuando el espectador es libre de escoger la carta*
2 temas, espero que se apunte más gente.

Como gadgets no veais solo utensilios precomprados estilo FP´s, sino "modificaciones" que le hayais hecho vosotros a algunos juegos (Vease mi famoso juego de la moneda que atraviesa la baraja... que es lo único que se hacer, vamos  :Wink1:  )

Pos eso. Por lo demás, dejo a Esparza que haga el resumen de la jugada de la KDD.

Un saludo[/i]

PD: compro reinas de corazones bicycle dorso rojo. Que las tengo agotadas  :Wink1:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo propongo quedadas pal' viernes ...

El Domingo es el día de descanso del Señor ...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Yo propongo quedadas pal' viernes ...
> 
> El Domingo es el día de descanso del Señor ...


Dijo el señor.
Vago, más que vago. 
Llevo todo el mes diciendote que te pases. 
Naaa, no tienes ni voz ni voto hasta que no hagas acto de presencia.

He dicho
 :Wink1:

----------


## pujoman

COMO fue entonces?...amos a ver yo porque tenia 1 problema familiar (hospital bla bl abla) si por mi me da = el dia, ya que seguramnte soy uno de los que vive mas lejos (vilanova i la geltru)... los que vivis a barna es menos engorroso, pero bueno quizas sea esta una de  las causas de que quede poca gente. A ver si a la proximo engo que ya yevo 2 fracasos encima ...LoL

PD:Mentalismooo

jaja

----------


## esparza

Cutre Resumen de la quedada, ya que se han tratado tantos temas que ni me acuerdo de la mitad! Prometo tener para la próxima quedada una libreta en mano para registrar todo lo que suceda de interés y hacer justícia de todo lo sucedido, complementando así dicha información con fotos y videos.

La verdad es que teniamos que hablar de las rutinas del festival, pero se ha desviado el tema y hemos terminado hablando de todo un poco. (Para la próxima nos ceñimos al guión de forzajes y gadgets).

A destacar: 
-General: Cortes falsos, debate sobre HI, Utilización de FP, pintajes, dobles, intentos de Forzajes clásicos...

-Ricky Berlin: gags interminables y desternillantes, juego de la moneda a través de la baraja, el cardtoon llamado felipito si no recuerdo mal, plagio de un juego de Dante (con su permiso) dónde rifaj tenía que resistir a una serie de preguntas seductoras diciendo siempre que sí (adivinando con éxito la carta), aparición de moneda, técnica Ricky para voltear una carta en la baraja (no intenteis hacerlo, solo le sale a él).... Uéeeeeeee!

-rifaj: Juego donde el espectador intenta localizar su carta mediante otra carta y su intuición, luego la carta que esta usando se transforma mágicamente en la suya (no sé el nombre del juego!, qué cutre soy), mezclas falsas, consejos para el forzaje clásico y mucha información acerca de magos y rutinas.... Uéeeeeeee!

-Dante: Misterio asegurado, experimentos con escritura, entresijos de PNL, adivinación increible de una carta a través de una serie de preguntas (este tio acojona realmente), su control múltiple con baraja, predicción de la hora con reloj...Uéeeee!

-Esparza: Predicción imposible (adivinación de 3 cortes que hace el espectador, sencillo pero impactante, pronto lo colgaré en la sección de videos para que me conozcais un poco mejor), El espectador encuentra la carta gemela de una carta mostrada por el mago en condiciones imposibles (mezclando e indicando el número que quiere), las famosas dadas invisibles de Esparza (es lo bueno que tiene ser ignorante, que uno se puede apropiar del nombre de una técnica si no tiene conocimiento de cómo se llama, por cierto..nada que ver con snap deal)...Uéeeeee!

Red y el otro mago (perdón por no saber tu nick): observación atenta, aportaciones interesantes, cartas en mano aprendiendo y escuchando todo cuanto se decía....Uéeee! (pero la próxima haceis un jueguecito también eh!)

Perdón por olvidarme de detalles importantes. Prometo ser mejor corresponsal a partir de la próxima quedada.

Saludos!

pd: a todos los que no habeis venido...muy mal!   :Lol:   Esto es lo que os habeis perdido   :Wink:

----------

